# Kooks LT fitment issues on 2004 GTO



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok,
So I installed my kook's LT's this weekend, well attempted I should say. Passenger side no prob. Driver's side was epic fail. I unhooked the rack and all the obvious stuff. The header bolted up , but the rack will NOT bolt up . I would have to move the header over about a good 1/2" to move it and still have an acceptable clearance. I e-mailed Maryland Speed and Branden followed up quickly with an e-mail saying that it was more than likely an issue with the car and not Kook's header. So I called Drew at Kook's and discussed. He said to check the motor mounts for sag. I did. The mounts sagging or not is not my issue. It is more of a left to right issue. If raising the motor would solve my issue I could shim it just for the purpose of testing and then buy new mounts. Raising the motor 1/2" or better didnt get it away from the header. So I made sure the rack is at the furthest point it can be to the driver's side. Well maybe 1/16" is the most it could move, which would really be splitting hairs. Drew asked me to also check the engine cradle/k-member. I did and it is as far moved over that it could go. Also the motor mounts are as far as they could go. Again not much slop anywhere here on my GTO to make this header fit. I'm just splitting hairs because I said the bend in the header needs to go at least 1/2" over to the pass side in order to clear the rack snout. So I e-mailed them again telling them I have tried everything you have asked me to check, but this isn't going to work . I have not heard back from them today. I am kinda upset. Ya know a lot of you guys out there are doing this job on your back on jack stands. Which I must say you guys are die hards!. I have this car on a rack and it has still been a huge pain. I have used kook's in the past. I have always said they are kinda expensive, but man they have a great product that is manufactured here in the states and the quality is top notch. I hope they stand behind their product because Maryland Speed kinda washed their hands of me and said all warranties and fitment issues are through kook's themselves. I will post back to let everyone know what they did or didn't do for me by the end of the week. I spent a lil over $2,000 just on this exhaust . Surely there is something that can be worked out here .


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Did they even ask for pictures? Hopefully they would offer to swap the driver's side header to confirm if its the car or not.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

I sent pics, they still wanted me to confirm that the mounts arent sagging, rack is to the drivers side etc. I would have gladly next day aired the header back to them to check it , but they kept blaming my car. I told them I could put a lil heat on it and move it but they preferred that I not do that. I really didnt want to but its the only way this header is gonna fit. I know people will heat a pipe up to make it fit, but my whole arguemnt is I shouldnt have to do this on an expensive set of headers. In my email I even asked if I could buy just another drivers side header? I'm not above it, but if it is the same I would ask they work with me. Or I should probably just take it to fab shop and have them bend it. I'm just disappointed in the company I bought it from and the manufacturer at this point. I thought paying the extra bucks for an all American made product would offer a lil more . I'll let you know how I come out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Double check to make sure all the bolts from the header to the head are on right and that it actually sitting flush. Its a long shot but def something to check.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the long shot but with header completely bolted up you cant slide rack over without bending the header. This stinks!!But I have not lost the faith yet.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Post up some pics if at all possible. Might help us help you. If it indeed is something fixable and not the header itself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Also, are these 1 3/4 or 1 7/8?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I had close tolerances with my Pacesetter header install as well, new motor mounts really helped fitment. I went with poly mounts that lowered the motor. A long shot here, check your passenger side motor mount, it could be a slight mount angle issue making a half inch. Try a shim on the passenger side mount if needed, should change angle of install. A half inch variance is quite a bit, hopes it all works out.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

From dealing with fitments on different cars I can say that the builds on these cars are all over the place. If the OP gets another header and it's the same thing that would seal it. I'd be curious if these are the 1 7/8ths. I've seen where some had had issues as it's a tight fit as is.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Its the 1 3/4 " headers. Kooks charged me for another header and shipped it today. When I get back over to the garage I will try to get some pics, but I gotta say its tough getting good shots . What really stinks is, even if the header fits, they didnt have a coated one in stock. Oh yeah and Svede, I am awaiting on my Svede CAI from West Coast Speed. I hope it is more fun to install lol :lol:I do appreciate all the input from you guys. You all are truly what makes hot rodding fun, working together and helping one another! Monday when I get the header Im gonna compare them.
Thanks All!


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

*Modified header to make it fit*

Ok well kooks sent me another header. They BILLED me for it and of course it arrived uncoated. It looked identical to the first header. So after having checked everything I decided to put a lil heat on it at the bend that goes around the rack . Less than 1 minuted of heat and a lil finesse with a body dolly and ball pee hammer. I didn't have to beat it to death just gave it a nice rounded indentation where it needed it. Header fits great. i have approx 1/4" clearance and no signs of the motor torquing and hitting anything. Ok, well maybe there is something weird about my GTO ...If the guy from kooks would have just said "finesse" it , I could have saved myself some time and headache and the $400 they charged me for an uncated header : ) I have installed many headers in my years so having to heat one up and work with it is not a big surprise. The surprise for me was that I had to do it with my high dollar kooks headers. Anyhow, all is well install is done and it fits ok. It sounds phenomenal!!!!!! It is like I gave my GOAT a massive dose of steroids! It sounds like it wants to go out and eat ponies. Now I am waiting for my Svede OTR CAI and I will be all set for a tune. Mike at MPT Tuning does a great job by the way. He did a tune for my buddies G8 and it is awesome. Thanks for the input everyone. I tried everything you offered up, I guess the Aussies were hungover when they assembled me Goat mate! Thanks everyone. I will do a walk around with the video cam and post link soon.
Matt


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool you got it done but sad you had to beat on them to get them to fit. You shouldn't have as much trouble with the intake. There was one a couple of years ago like you though. The gap between the condenser and the front brace is about 2¼" and the intake drops down between. There was one guy that had a goat that was never in an accident and he had less than 2" there and the intake wouldn't fit. It's like every one of these cars is a one off. BTW there's a large batch of intakes going out by Monday but it looks like you're in the following batch. You're coming up soon tho.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow. They wouldn't do a straight swap with at worst you paying postage? Now I'm happy I went with JBS LTs.


----------

